# New member, new puppy



## magic'smommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello to all the members! I've fallen in love with these forums, with all the very useful, people-tested info, so thank you!!
I just recently got my first havanese, and oh boy do I love him to death!!! I'm gonna be a major sufferer of MHS!!!! I am attempting to litterbox train, and it's going semi well... But he keeps eating the newspaper pellet litter.... I have tried the "potty here" sprays, and distracting him from the litter when he goes for it but nothing seems to deter him, any suggestions? 
We are also having some seperation anxiety issues, any advice for that? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry, I have no advice, but welcome to the forum. Now where are the pictures??


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Can't help you on the litter box issue either. As for the separation anxiety, how long is he alone? Puppies are so social. If it is a long time maybe you can find someone to check in on him every hour or so--or just take him with you.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not sure what you situation is but I found that when we had to leave the house for a couple of hours we would put Abby in her crate with a t-shirt with my scent on and that seemed to help. We had major issues with separation anxiety so let me know your specific problems and I will share some of the things we did.

Welcome to the forum and yes, we want pictures!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Check out this thread and post an intro there so more people can get to know you.  http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5

I'm sure someone will post here and try to help with the litter issue. As to the sep. anxiety, check out this area of the forum (Puppy Area) as well as Training. Good luck with everything!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

With regard to the separation anxiety,have you tried leaving him in his safe place with something that smells of you,and only for a very short time,say 20 mins then returning,doing the same thing over again a few times,so basically little and often?Hope it all sorts it's self out soon,and you can enjoy your lovely baby.:welcome:


----------



## magic'smommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks to all that replied!! And I will be posting pics very soon! I hadn't thought to leave an article of clothing that smells like me with him, bur will try that again. I have been working with him on the seperation anxiety by putting him in the crate, telling him " be a good boy" and leaving the room just for a few minutes, and I only return when he is quiet... I haven't been able to work up to twenty minutes because he works himself into such a frenzy when I leave that he can't calm down enough to be quiet so that I can reenter the room!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well in regards to the seperation anxiety and the MHS, if you get another hav pup he will not really be alone when you have to leave. LOL 
Sounds like you are doing it right.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

My Javy is 4 1/2 months and I have had good luck crating him at night and putting him in the ex pen during the day when I can't watch him. The first night he started to cry when I put him in the crate to go to bed so I put my shoes just outside the crate door and the crate by the bed. I think he could smell my scent and went off to sleep. I thought it was just my imagination that the shoes worked but one night I forgot and he started to cry. I think the owner's scent has a powerful calming effect. He is also litter trained. Sometimes he'll nibble on the pellets but I don't think it hurts him and it doesn't happen often. My goal is to eventually only use the litter box as a backup but it really is convenient on rainy days or when I'm busy. Good luck!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Might try turning the radio to some soothing music - we do that still for Panda if we're going to be gone more than a few minutes. We also keep her in her ex-pen instead of the crate - gives her some room to move around and she doesn't feel so confined....


----------



## magic'smommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks again for the replies! I have tried using an ex pen, and he finds a way to collapse it in on itself. I leave the tv on so he can hear voices, it doesn't seem to help. We are now having a new, more pressing problem. He has started peeing on my bed, just outside of his litter box and on the floor right in front on his litter box. 
I know this is a respect issue, and I am ay my wits end. I do not know what else to do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

magic'smommy said:


> Thanks again for the replies! I have tried using an ex pen, and he finds a way to collapse it in on itself. I leave the tv on so he can hear voices, it doesn't seem to help. We are now having a new, more pressing problem. He has started peeing on my bed, just outside of his litter box and on the floor right in front on his litter box.
> I know this is a respect issue, and I am ay my wits end. I do not know what else to do.


This is a puppy, right? If so, this is NOT a "respect" issue. It's an untrained puppy issue. It sounds to me like a confused puppy who doesn't really understand where he should and shouldn't go.

Do a search under Tom King, and find some of his excellent, lengthy posts on getting puppies off to a great start on potty training.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How old is Magic and how long have you had him?As Karen says he sound a little confused.


----------



## magic'smommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Magic is almost 5 months old and I have had him for a little over a month. I know potty training can be a lengthy process with small dogs, but he at least understood the potty pads before, and now he chooses to go right next to, but not on them... Occasionally he will still use the pads or the litter box correctly which is why I thought this was a respect issue, since it just started out of the blue.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

magic'smommy said:


> Magic is almost 5 months old and I have had him for a little over a month. I know potty training can be a lengthy process with small dogs, but he at least understood the potty pads before, and now he chooses to go right next to, but not on them... Occasionally he will still use the pads or the litter box correctly which is why I thought this was a respect issue, since it just started out of the blue.


But you are trying to switch him from one way of pottying to another, and in the mean time, he is a little confused. It is absolutely NOT a respect issue. He's still a baby, and has only been with you for a short time.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe he is getting too big for the puppy pads and missing[over shooting the mark]I'm trying to find excuses for him!LOL.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would say if you are switching from potty pads to potty litter, that alone is confusing enough. Give him some time to learn what to do. Keep him off the bed until he is potty trained and make sure you are using a cleaner than removes ALL traces of odor from his accidents. You have to use a cleaner made specifcally for this such as Natures Miracle or the puppy will be drawn to the same spot to eliminate again. The bed needs to be treated too and if it went through the sheets to the mattress you may really need to saturate it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's a book pdf file that will cover these two issues and a few more. Like Karen said, this is nothing to do with respect. http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought you might like this article about RESPECT from one of our IPDTA members at DSD. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/all-due-respect


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How many places is he expected to potty? YOu have mentioned pee pads, litter box, and outside?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree, switching where to potty can be confusing especially for one so young. We managed to train Guapo to potty on a pad and outside, but we were very vigilant. We ONLY went outside to potty at first and if I couldn't have my eye on his every second, he was in an x-pen with a potty pad to try and ensure success. And of course, yummy, special treats for potty...treats they only get for potty.

As for separation anxiety, in addition to the other suggestions, we also always leave Guapo (to this day even though he's 2 years old) with a toy stuffed with a treat that he has to work on to get the treat. This makes the dog associate you leaving with a yummy treat instead of you leaving. 

Hope everything works out for you and Magic!


----------



## magic'smommy (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm very relieved to hear that this isn't a respect issue... I can deffinitely understand why he would be confused... I had a border collie that had serious respect issues and he used to pee on my things all the time, especially when he was upset about something. I work at petsmart, so I know all about the enzymatic cleaners and that is what I use to clean up his messes. We seem to have made some kind of break through with the seperation anxiety, when I left for work this morning he did not make a peep until my puppy sitter came to see him several hours later!!! I have been working non stop with bigger and bigger amounts of time in the crate and giving him a special toy ( kong stuffed with food and frozen) for only when he is in the crate.. I'm so proud of his progress!!! Thankyou guys so much for all your helpful advice!!! I'm sure we'll get through the potty training stage, it will just take some more work on my part to help him differentiate between the places it is and isn't ok to go in


----------

